
Big Fucking Field - retSava
https://www.bigfuckingfield.com/
======
retSava
Meta: interestingly enough, the HN submit changed the asterisk to an u in the
title :).

This is Oklahomas attempt to lure Tesla/Musk to build the Cybertruck
gigafactory there. While not interesting by itself, it's interesting on a meta
level I think.

